
New Edge browser logo no longer looks like Internet Explorer - rahuldottech
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/2/20944341/
======
clouddrover
It looks too much like the Firefox logos:

[https://mozilla.design/firefox/logos-
usage/](https://mozilla.design/firefox/logos-usage/)

